# Who is Eligible Family Members for Hinge Health program?



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 8, 2022)

Just curious if anyone knows, who is considered an eligible family member to sign up for the Hinge Health benefit?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2022)

I would imagine anyone covered on your benefits.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Hinge Health
					

Has anyone tried the latest offering from our insurance called Hinge Health? Its like an at home app guided physical therapy for joints. I just got my kit today (which came with a little tablet, yoga mat and motion sensor bands that connect to the app and show if you are doing the exercises...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

